# indian motobike experts



## dmk441 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm looking for information, literature, and knowledgeable insight on the mid to late Indian motobike frame bikes, everything from frame and fender pinstriping, to the correct style front fork, and if all the teens Indian motobike style frames had the flared front fender, as well as if any of the other parts are indian specific or would do they just have to be period correct. It seems like there are quite a few variances when I pull up different restored examples, especially with the fork, front fender, and color and pin striping. I'm just getting started trying to build a rider, but want it to be pretty correct, so some help would be appreciated. Also, if anyone has any parts that might aid to the bike, seat, bars, wheels, fork, front fender or tank, I'd appreciate it, thanks.
Dave


----------



## kunzog (Dec 19, 2010)

According to my literature, Indian seemed to drop the flared fenders by 1920.
Motobikes were "Indian Red". with double gold stripping.
You will find different colors depending on the restorers taste. As with any manufacturer, Indian used whatever parts were available at the time. Being that Indian was in Springfield,  Mass and Columbia in Westfield just next store, I assume that Columbia built a lot of parts if not the whole bicycle in certain years.


----------

